#  > Telecomunicações >  > Mikrotik >  >  Definindo IP via conexão Wlan

## zagarcia

Boa tarde pessoal...
Um ponto a ponto feito com 2 Mikrotik SXT, o cliente esta tudo ok, que se conecta com a outra por bridge, sendo que esta bridge está sem IP configurado (0.0.0.0).
Elas estão conectando via Wlan, entretanto não consigo acessar a antena que esta sem IP (0.0.0.0) pelo Winbox via MAC, existe outra forma de, remotamente, definir o IP para a outra antena? Ou somente indo ao local da instalação?

----------


## Aurio

vc pode usar mac telnet.

----------


## Lucas Teixeira

Mac Tel net e a resposta, porem , se voce nao setou o MAC na bridge , a Bridge vai assumir o mac de uma das interfaces , normalmente é a da Ethernet , entao , tente com o MAC com 1 digito a menos que o que voce ve no enlace.

----------

